
Show HN: Chrome Ext. remove “Only 1 room left” messages from hotels websites - leonagano
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nosenseofurgency/bgfadnacgdbhjbhdgolhjaghmhbbbcio
======
quickthrower2
Ah the continuing war of marketing bullshit and marketing bullshit blockers.

